# What/how much media for best flow and filtration?



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

Hi,

For a while now i'm using 2 filters, the Eheim Ecco 300 (2036) and the Eheim Profesionel 3 250 (2071)

The filtration at the moment is great but using a co2 reactor on 1 filter and an inline heater on  the other reduces the flow a lot.  I would like to achieve maximum flow with best filtration for my planted tank (like everyone else). Could you guys tell how to achieve this best with my setup? Do I replace media or leave a basket emtpy or less media in all baskets etc....? I know i can add powerheads but after reading about filter media and flow im beginning to think that im using too more media then needed.

The baskets are filled exactly as on these pictures:

The Ecco (attached to this filter is the Hydor inline heater):




 
Basket 1 (top basket): Floss and bio media
Basket 2 (middle basket): Bio media (i think?) 
Basket 3 bottom basket): mechanical media

The Professional 3 250 (Ista Mix-Max Co2 reactor attached on outlet):



 

Basket 1 (top basket): Floss and bio media (replaced the eheim bio media with lava gravel)
Basket 2 bottom basket): mechanical media

Thanks for the help!


----------



## EnderUK (26 Aug 2014)

I like to run the filter half empty and I have a heavy stocked tank. Chances are your filter is probably x3 that of what is recommended for your tank size since it's a planted tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Aug 2014)

Same here...only some pot scrubs, course and purigen...half empty. But I also use a pre-filter with some course in it, just to be able to keep the bigger peaces out and this one I can clean more often as it isn't used for bio filtering


----------



## Sacha (26 Aug 2014)

Sorry Omegatron, it's off- topic. But how do you find the Max Mix reactor? I'm thinking of getting one. Any problems?


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

Martin in China said:


> Same here...only some pot scrubs, course and purigen...half empty. But I also use a pre-filter with some course in it, just to be able to keep the bigger peaces out and this one I can clean more often as it isn't used for bio filtering


 

Thanks for the feedback, pot scrubs and course? whats that?  

So should i remove half of the media in each basket then (in each filter)?
Also, should i remove the mechanical media (bottom basket) and replace it with bio media? I thought i read somewhere that mechanical doesnt do that much and that some use only bio for planted tanks. Because if i do that, then i could remove the mechanical and replace it with 50% of the bio from the other basket.[DOUBLEPOST=1409065265][/DOUBLEPOST]





Sacha said:


> Sorry Omegatron, it's off- topic. But how do you find the Max Mix reactor? I'm thinking of getting one. Any problems?


 
Its great! no problems at all. Just clean it once in a while. can make noise when co2 is on but thats normal, when co2 is off its silent.


----------



## Sacha (26 Aug 2014)

So it fits the 16/22 mm hosing of the Eheim filter then? Do you need to use the adapter to get it to fit the hose?


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

Sacha said:


> So it fits the 16/22 mm hosing of the Eheim filter then? Do you need to use the adapter to get it to fit the hose?



It should come with adapters for 16/22. Mine did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (26 Aug 2014)

Ah ok. Just because I thought that if you use the adapters it reduces the flow through the filter significantly. And I don't want to do that.


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

Sacha said:


> Ah ok. Just because I thought that if you use the adapters it reduces the flow through the filter significantly. And I don't want to do that.



Flow will be reduced because thats the only downside with reactors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderUK (26 Aug 2014)

taking out the useless spinny blade also helps a little. I haven't hooked up my sera 1000 reactor yet but that has 16/22 barbs.


----------



## Sacha (26 Aug 2014)

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Aug 2014)

For decent flow, take out the floss. IME it's the floss that really kills the flow as it soon gets really  clogged up. Use a bag of Purigen (and/or a bag of activated carbon) and the water will still be nice and clear.

A few pot scrubbers instead of the black noodles.

Halve the amount of biomedia and keep the blue sponge.

P


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

pepedopolous said:


> For decent flow, take out the floss. IME it's the floss that really kills the flow as it soon gets really  clogged up. Use a bag of Purigen (and/or a bag of activated carbon) and the water will still be nice and clear.
> 
> A few pot scrubbers instead of the black noodles.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advise i will take half of the bio media out. Should i not replace the mechanical media with the other half of the bio media then?  Since its already used.  I also have a bag of lava gravel left whats best? I dont have pot scrubbers haha.


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Aug 2014)

I guess you could share the biomedia between the 2 trays. I don't think it will make a much of a difference. I just had a few pot scrubbers so I thought what the hell and now all the noodles are gone. So far I now have more flow and I haven't noticed any negative side effects.


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

pepedopolous said:


> I guess you could share the biomedia between the 2 trays. I don't think it will make a much of a difference. I just had a few pot scrubbers so I thought what the hell and now all the noodles are gone. So far I now have more flow and I haven't noticed any negative side effects.



Thanks! Im going to try it and hopfully get more flow now.


----------



## EnderUK (26 Aug 2014)

Sacha said:


> Where did you buy it from?


http://www.zoofast.co.uk/

http://www.zoofast.co.uk/serafloreco2-activereactor500-p-19004.html
http://www.zoofast.co.uk/serafloreco2-activereactor1000-p-19005.html

I think the place is in Poland, at least that's were I got the courier message from. I had no issues.


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

So i removed the mechanical media and moved  50% of the bio media to the other basket. Result is no change in flow at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Aug 2014)

My filter outlet is on the left of the aquarium and the water flows out faster and further. This was immediately noticeable as I did this during a water change and the fish started to play much more in the front on the tank once it was filled up.

Did you remove the floss too?


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

I havent removed it yet but replaced it with a new one. I was hoping less media would be noticable but it wasnt. 

Next step is removing the floss then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Aug 2014)

Yeah, I replaced the floss too but it quickly clogs up so you have to clean it a lot. Too much hassle. Some folks attach some to their inlet instead so then they can just pull it out and clean it easily.


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

Floss removed no change at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Aug 2014)

Well I'm not saying the difference will be night and day but for me it is noticeable.  Maybe give it some time for air to dissipate. Move the filter gently from side to side to help the air out.

Even if you don't see it, less media does mean less friction so the flow must increase.


----------



## Omegatron (26 Aug 2014)

I'll give it a try.  Now i have only 2 basket half full with lava gravel that i use as biomedia, will it be enough for filtration and bacterial colonies? 

Also i found 2 uses bags of purigen in my cabinet. Its been lying there for a year i think. Can i still use it? Will it sill work that is?

Thanks for all the help, much appriciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Aug 2014)

pot scrubs


 course filter media
This (and purigen) is all I got in my filters...bacteria don't care how your filter media looks, they will grow happy on any media.
No floss at all, not even in the pre-filters as they only have course to keep the bigger pieces out of my filters.


----------



## Omegatron (27 Aug 2014)

@Martin in China how much of these pot scrubs fit in your basket? looking at these i think i can barley fit 2 in 1 basket.
Do you think i can still use my 2 satchels of purigen that was lying around for a year? (not sealed or anything)


----------



## James O (27 Aug 2014)

Each one is a separate unit. They pack in well and have great flow


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Aug 2014)

The OP must have some other severe restriction in the circuit if no flow throughput difference is observed when removing the filter media, possibly a kinked tube or some other item that has reduced the effective internal diameter of the either the inlet or outlet tubing.

Cheers,


----------



## Omegatron (27 Aug 2014)

James O said:


> Each one is a separate unit. They pack in well and have great flow


 
Your talking about those pot scrubbers yeah? If so i think i can fit in 2 in a basket maybe 3.

Need to figure out how they call these things in dutch en were to buy them lol.[DOUBLEPOST=1409125227][/DOUBLEPOST]





ceg4048 said:


> The OP must have some other severe restriction in the circuit if no flow throughput difference is observed when removing the filter media, possibly a kinked tube or some other item that has reduced the effective internal diameter of the either the inlet or outlet tubing.
> 
> Cheers,


 
I do, im using a reactor on the filter with 12/16 mm tubing instead of 16/22. So i know that reduces flow but i was hoping that with removing some media it would give me some more flow. but instead it stays the same. reason for different tubing is because my acrylic lilypipes dont come in 16/22.


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Aug 2014)

I've got 8 pot scrubs in the bottom basket and the other baskets each has one course filter (about 3cm thick) and the left over cuttings cut up even smaller, the top basket also has purigen (but only in one filter). Water goes through it as if there as if it's empty.


----------



## Omegatron (27 Aug 2014)

edit: messed up post


----------



## James O (27 Aug 2014)

Bacteria really don't care.  Lego men will work.  The round pot scrubbers are so cheap and allow great flow.  I use them 2/3 fill in my classic 600


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Aug 2014)

Omegatron said:


> im using a reactor on the filter with 12/16 mm tubing instead of 16/22.


Well that reduces your flow by approximately 45%. Very difficult to recover from that, no matter how much media you remove.

Cheers,


----------



## pepedopolous (27 Aug 2014)

When you remove that reactor, your plants will have a blast! 

P


----------



## Omegatron (28 Aug 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Well that reduces your flow by approximately 45%. Very difficult to recover from that, no matter how much media you remove.
> 
> Cheers,


 


pepedopolous said:


> When you remove that reactor, your plants will have a blast!
> 
> P


 

I knew when i would use a reactor and different tubing that flow would be reduced but i was trying to achieve maximimum circulation with these things in mind. Im going to try different media (pot scrubbers) and hopfully gat a bit more flow.

Thanks for the help!


----------

